#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Circuit Theory (analysis and synthesis) by Abhijit Chakrabarti pdf

## kknitdgp

Circuit theory by a Chakrabarti pdf free download (analysis and synthesis) by Abhijit Chakrabarti pdf. 

"Classes" notes of Analysis & Synthesis of electronic circuit could be downloaded from the below mentioned link:

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threads/34983-Analysis-Synthesis-of-electronic-circuit 

*This contains "Study notes" for following topics: | Circuit Theory Analysis and synthesis by a chakrabarti pdf

*
The circuit simulation problem 


The circuit equations 


Solving linear resistive circuits 


The circuit topology 


State of the circuit 


Strategy for solving network equations 


"Kirchoffs Current laws" 

and many more topics.......

*Another important eBook on "Synthesis of Quantum Logic Circuit" could be downloaded from here:

*http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...-Logic-Circuit

*This link contains downloadable attachment, with following content:

*
Introduction 


Background and Notation 


Qubit Registers 


Quantum Logic Gates 


Quantum Circuits 


Circuit Equivalences 


Quantum Conditionals and the Quantum Multiplexor 


The Preparation of Quantum States 


A Functional Decomposition for Quantum Logic 


Nearest-Neighbor Circuits 


Conclusions and Future Work 

Hope these topics would help you to do well in "Classes" and could be an "Insurance" to do well in examinations. Let me know if you need anything else.  Similar Threads: Network Analysis and Synthesis Needed A Chakrabarti Circuit theory!!! Synthesis of Quantum Logic Circuit Analysis & Synthesis of electronic circuit Network synthesis and analysis

----------


## protimganguly

CAnt help..... Sorry

----------


## gyan4gate

any 1 have this book pdf?

----------


## dhaarani chandrasekaran

pdf required circuit theory

----------


## dhaarani chandrasekaran

pdf required for circuit theory

----------


## Aditya Pareek

please give link to download circuit theory analysis and synthesis by a chakrabarti pdf

----------


## Aditya Pareek

I'm trying to download this book from 2weeks............how can I get this PDF?or this is a fake site

----------


## Santosh9

network theory any textbook please!!!

----------


## sbhoge

I am also want one..

----------


## Poulomi Chakrabarty

please help regarding this

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

please share a link or re upload all the given ebooks above. thank you.

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Hello, someone please share Circuit theory by a Chakrabarti pdf or ebook. I will be very thankful.

----------

